# Handmade Deer Antler Predator Calls



## Nicodemus

A good Friend of mine down here in SW Georgia made these two predator calls. They sound better than any store bought call I`ve ever used too. The big one can mimic a coyote howl to a T. Plus, they`re purty too. I`m gonna be puttin` these to good use real soon.


----------



## Al33

WOW! Those are sharp looking for sure. Anyone would be proud to have one of those.


----------



## jeclif

I like


----------



## WOODIE13

Predator call/gobbler locater call 

Nice looking calls you have there sir.  May have to try to make me a duck or goose call once I get settled in at NC.


----------



## WSB

Those look great, he done a good job!


----------



## LJay

Purty Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burl E.

*You can't....*

You can't blow two calls at the same time.  

So, to help you with that problem.......... 

Wana' trade one?


----------



## dutchman

That Burl E. has a solution to most any problem. 

Great looking calls, Nick. Your buddy is an artist.


----------



## Handgunner

Sweet lookin' calls!


----------



## rip18

Sure is pretty work, Nic!!!


----------



## HuntinTom

Very nice Nick!


----------



## Paymaster

Sweet.


----------



## lamar

Hello ya'll, I've been a member here for several years. I guess I'm more of a lurker since I've only posted one time a couple of years ago.lol.. Nick thanks for the kind words about the calls I gave you. Now you need to get your knee back in working order so we can go field test those calls. Today after lunch I was checking one of our circle systems and decided to try out one of the howlers I haul around in my truck, I stirred up a pack of yotes about 50 yards from me. I thouhgt  I might get a shot at one so I dug my snake gun out of the truck and stood behind a pine tree. Before I could call one in one of the field workers came through with a tractor, maybe next time.lol


----------



## justme

Very Cool Nic!


----------



## Nicodemus

Thanks ya`ll but all the credit for these calls goes to Lamar. He`s the craftsman that made these. I don`t have the talent for that. But that`s alright, we do love to do some tradin` amongst ourselves.


----------



## Headshot

Great looking calls.  From Lamar's post seems like they work as good as they look.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

good looking calls


----------



## Nicodemus

Had to bring this one back. Fine predator calls Lamar!!


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp

Thats some fine craftsmanship.


----------



## CAL

Alright Nick................Ya ain't got nuttin on me.I got me two of um too!They are truly works of art.Fit right in with mer obsidian knife,wing bone turkey call,hand made walking stick with appropriate decorations and other stuff.


----------



## lamar

Thanks for the kind comments. Nick I finished my neighbors cotton today, so whenever you get a chance to sneak off from the redhead let me know.


----------



## gadeerwoman

beautiful calls. I need to get me one of those to go after all those dang yotes at the club! We sure have some talented folks on here. You guys never cease to amaze me with all this beautiful workmanship!!


----------



## Bram

Can you tell us how to get one of those nice calls?


----------



## lamar

bram I'm still field testing them, once I'm satisfied I'll post on this forum. Thanks..
gadeerwoman thanks for the kind words. And you are right about the talented folks on here. This is the first forum I checkout here on Woody's.


----------

